
What are some undeniably GOOD things about the United States? - poe876
https://reddit.app.link/dHsxrZ6HiO
======
justaaron
A "can-do" spirit (sometimes arrogantly so, however it is encouraged, not "put
in it's place")

This is sometimes congruent with "the entrepreneurial spirit" in which, rather
than waiting for a boss with a plan, one makes ones own plan and seeks to put
it into action and find the funding for it.

There is a dark side to this same social trait, but in keeping with this
thread, the positive side is a sense of personal ownership and self-investment
in ones life activities.

------
JakDrako
Presidential term limits.

